# Off-Topic >  Low Cost Digital Microscope

## tsbrownie

A low cost (cheap) digital microscope with 1000x magnification(*). Can be used to inspect small work on your bench or to look at circuit boards and other small parts. Is also good for kids as it's cheap and sturdy. This is on a Win 10 machine on a 1080 monitor. The "Measurement" software calibration had some problems. Did not find a solution. The weakest part of the product is the light, it could be better in color and consistency. 










* - According to the company's claim

----------

